# What is the best wire to use?



## Idrees (14/9/16)

Hi Guys

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place, I can't seem to find any threads here mentioning which wire would be the best to use.

I have been making my own coils for the past year or so, I only ever used Kanthal A1 26ga.
I currently use two tanks, the Goblin Mini V1 as well as the STM with V2 RBA. I find that my flavour gets a burnt taste after about 4 days or so, whether I am using the Goblin or the STM... When cleaning and rewicking my cotton is still white but the coils have a lot of build up on them.
I use 26ga UD Kanthal, should I change the type of wire I use?
I vape at a max of 35W, I do not like a warm vape. I tend to vape clear juices and like fruity flavours.

I see a lot of hype with regards to SS, Ni80 and Nichrome, so, I would like to know what type of wire do you prefer and why? 
How long does the wire last before you have to re-coil ?
What wire is going to be best for flavour?
Does the wire build up gunk easily?
Is it easy to coil with?

TA


----------



## Glytch (14/9/16)

I found SS316L and Nichrome 80 give better flavour than Kanthal. Always got a weird taste from Kanthal.

I use 26ga SS316L most of the time and it's really easy to coil with. Seems to be softer than Kanthal.

I haven't noticed a marked difference in coil life with either wire compared to Kanthal.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

I think there will be as many answers as vapers. It's more a personal preference thing.
I use KA1 26G for power and SS316L 26G for TC. Both are perfectly fine for me. It just depends on what tank or mod I use. I prefer TC.
I recoil every weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (14/9/16)

Glytch said:


> I found SS316L and Nichrome 80 give better flavour than Kanthal. Always got a weird taste from Kanthal.
> 
> I use 26ga SS316L most of the time and it's really easy to coil with. Seems to be softer than Kanthal.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Glytch 



SAVaper said:


> I think there will be as many answers as vapers. It's more a personal preference thing.
> I use KA1 26G for power and SS316L 26G for TC. Both are perfectly fine for me. It just depends on what tank or mod I use. I prefer TC.
> I recoil every weekend.


Thanks @SAVaper Maybe I should try should try some stainless for TC and see how it goes. My main objective is to get the perfect flavour out of my tank. When the build and wick are fresh I get that satisfying flavour for a day and then it's just Meh if you know what I mean. I thought it might be my wire, coz I know it cannot be the wicks as the wicks come out clean.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

My favourite from a pure taste point of view (because that's all I am after) is 24g and 26g Nichrome... they seem to give me the best flavour. That being said I still use good old 26g Kanthal in my REO's... not sure why? Actually I think I'm gonna do a Nichrome build for one of my REO's now.


----------



## Glytch (14/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @Glytch
> 
> 
> Thanks @SAVaper Maybe I should try should try some stainless for TC and see how it goes. My main objective is to get the perfect flavour out of my tank. When the build and wick are fresh I get that satisfying flavour for a day and then it's just Meh if you know what I mean. I thought it might be my wire, coz I know it cannot be the wicks as the wicks come out clean.


@Idrees I know what you mean. After about three days my coil is still producing vapour but flavour diminishes. My buddy doesn't taste the difference and I coil for him in the same way I do for myself. I end up recoiling twice a week because I love the fresh coil flavour. My wicks also come out clean.

I guess some people have more sensitive pallettes than others.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My favourite from a pure taste point of view (because that's all I am after) is 24g and 26g Nichrome... they seem to give me the best flavour. That being said I still use good old 26g Kanthal in my REO's... not sure why? Actually I think I'm gonna do a Nichrome build for one of my REO's now.



Never used the Nichrome before. Maybe I will put some in my Smok TFV4 next time and see if I notice a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

I run nichrome of late if its a simple build, if im using something fancy its usualy pre built and kanthal.
I have used ss316 fused claptons.

For flavour fany builds like alien claptons is still the best.

Nichrome has the best flavour on simple builds and is the easiest to maintain as coils dont get clogged.

Ss316 also gives good flavour but you have to rewick every 2nd/3rd day as gets very clogged so haventy used it lately. More maintenance than pleasure.

My coils last me like 2 even 3 months i just dry burn them.
But i do rewick once a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/9/16)

I started with the usual 26 gauge A1 Kanthol and changed to SS316L when I got a TC mod. Now when I use kanthol I pick up a certain hint of, I dunno, "rustiness"? Things just don't taste as clean. 

But after reading what a lot of people have posted here I'm keen to try nichrome now. 

I change my wicks and coils more or less weekly as I change juices with almost every tank. So everything gets gunked up pretty quickly.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place, I can't seem to find any threads here mentioning which wire would be the best to use.
> 
> ...


For higher wattage I go for Nichrome every day, first it does not spit and pop only sizzles, very crisp flavor too. Overall my favorite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I run nichrome of late if its a simple build, if im using something fancy its usualy pre built and kanthal.
> I have used ss316 fused claptons.
> 
> For flavour fany builds like alien claptons is still the best.
> ...


22g Nichrome is the world's most versatile and fool proof wire IMO. I swear by the stuff. That or 28g twists, 3 strands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

FogFace said:


> 22g Nichrome is the world's most versatile and fool proof wire IMO. I swear by the stuff. That or 28g twists, 3 strands.



Yeah true bud. I run 24g nichrome mostly.


----------



## stevie g (14/9/16)

I like SS for TC and it lasts longer than Kanthal, Kanthal rusts and pits pretty badly in comparison but I still use it. 

Favourite wire gauge 28
Runner up 26

Favourite mechanical build, parallel 28 1xkanthal 1x SS strand.


----------



## M5000 (15/9/16)

I'm not clued up on Nichrome, but for the Goblin Mini I would suggest SS 316L 26g as a Kanthal alternative. Claptons would be a pain in the Goblin, but they are great. If you haven't tried TC, give it a shot! SS is easy to work with and can be used in VW or TC.

I also find the loss of flavour but I don't mind rewicking. Your issue may be totally different, but as far as the white wicks go, I had a similar issue a while back, if the tails of the wick are not white then trimming a bit of excess from the body of the cotton could help.


----------



## kev mac (15/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place, I can't seem to find any threads here mentioning which wire would be the best to use.
> 
> ...


I use 24g kanthal as my go to wire.Recoil about once a week w/heavy use.


----------



## Silver (15/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place, I can't seem to find any threads here mentioning which wire would be the best to use.
> 
> ...



Hi @Idrees , sometimes changing the brand of wire makes a difference. For Kanthal, I generally use the brand Vapowire and have found it to be very good for me. I dont know the Goblin but i have the SubTank Mini in daily use with fruity menthols.

In the subTank Mini I use higher mg juice and lower power. My preferred coil is a simple 28g Kanthal contact coil. I have found for the fruity menthols the Rayon wick brings out the menthol nicely. I like 28g because it gives me a "crisper" vape and faster ramp times. I change the Rayon wick about every 5 tankfuls (approx 20ml) and the coil about once a month. A bit of a dry burn and quick rinse under a small stream from the tap makes the coil look good when changing wicks. Been running like this for several months and its working well.

I have used NI80 in several other devices. Great wire. I cant remember the brand but i got 26g and 28g from Vape King. It has a faster ramp time than the equivalent gauge Kanthal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Idrees (15/9/16)

Sorry guys, only managed to get online now, I hate using Tapatalk. Thanks to everyone for the great feedback, that's why I love this forum.



Rob Fisher said:


> My favourite from a pure taste point of view (because that's all I am after) is 24g and 26g Nichrome... they seem to give me the best flavour. That being said I still use good old 26g Kanthal in my REO's... not sure why? Actually I think I'm gonna do a Nichrome build for one of my REO's now.


@Rob Fisher Thanks for this, how offen are you rebuilding ? and does the wire get a lot of build up on it ? 



Glytch said:


> @Idrees I know what you mean. After about three days my coil is still producing vapour but flavour diminishes. My buddy doesn't taste the difference and I coil for him in the same way I do for myself. I end up recoiling twice a week because I love the fresh coil flavour. My wicks also come out clean.
> 
> I guess some people have more sensitive pallettes than others.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


@Glytch Thanks, this is exactly my problem, a fresh build tatstes extremely good, whereas once you dry burn and rewick the flavour seems to only be good for a day or so and with the kanthal I use, after the first dry burn, the wire looks all rusted. My problem is I dont want to be rebuilding so often as I only go through a max of 8mls of juice a day and that too only using a max of 35w on a dual coil reading .39ohms.



M5000 said:


> I'm not clued up on Nichrome, but for the Goblin Mini I would suggest SS 316L 26g as a Kanthal alternative. Claptons would be a pain in the Goblin, but they are great. If you haven't tried TC, give it a shot! SS is easy to work with and can be used in VW or TC.
> 
> I also find the loss of flavour but I don't mind rewicking. Your issue may be totally different, but as far as the white wicks go, I had a similar issue a while back, if the tails of the wick are not white then trimming a bit of excess from the body of the cotton could help.


I dont mind the wicking at all @M5000 , maybe just once a week as my juice consumption is not that much. 
I keep my wick tails extremely short on the goblin with just the right amount of wick to cover the juice channels, that way I don't get any dry hits, I only started using this method a few weeks ago. I used to use the grimgreen method but I thought that may be the reason for the flavour getting muted faster as there was much more cotton.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

Idrees said:


> @Rob Fisher Thanks for this, how offen are you rebuilding ? and does the wire get a lot of build up on it ?



@Idrees I rewick the Serpents about twice a week because of heavy usage... a coil rebuild will be a month or two. And no I don't get much if any build up on my coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Idrees (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Idrees I rewick the Serpents about twice a week because of heavy usage... a coil rebuild will be a month or two. And no I don't get much if any build up on my coils.


Thanks for that @Rob Fisher, I think I am going to move to Nichrome and see how it goes, will by some SS to try temp control as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (15/9/16)

@Idrees Something I learnt yesterday, there is a difference between the UD Nichrome and Geekvape NI80 Nichrome.
I decided to get some new wire yesterday and do some build, and the GeekVape is better for me than the UD (Just My Opinion).

With the UD, the coils only lasted a week and the resistance seemed much higher than the GeekVape. Also, I struggled to get the UD Nichrome clean when ever I dry burned it.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Lushen said:


> @Idrees Something I learnt yesterday, there is a difference between the UD Nichrome and Geekvape NI80 Nichrome.
> I decided to get some new wire yesterday and do some build, and the GeekVape is better for me than the UD (Just My Opinion).
> 
> With the UD, the coils only lasted a week and the resistance seemed much higher than the GeekVape. Also, I struggled to get the UD Nichrome clean when ever I dry burned it.


Thanks for the info @Lushen. I also think the Kanthal I am using from UD is not of the best quality, have a look at my coils which are a week old and I have rewicked them twice this week because of build up on the coils.




Sorry couldn't get the pics very clear, but the coils look badly rusted. 

I will definitely give geekvape wire a try, is there any difference between normal Nichrome and Ni80 wire ?


----------



## Spydro (16/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> *I think there will be as many answers as vapers. It's more a personal preference thing.*
> I use KA1 26G for power and SS316L 26G for TC. Both are perfectly fine for me. It just depends on what tank or mod I use. I prefer TC.
> I recoil every weekend.



Agree, which wire(s) to use is something you have to find yourself by trying them. It's not just about the wire used, it's the build, the wick. the atty they are in and the joose your using as well. There is no "best" when discussing anything about something as subjective as vaping is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Agree, which wire(s) to use is something you have to find yourself by trying them. It's not just about the wire used, it's the build, the wick. the atty they are in and the joose your using as well. There is no "best" when discussing anything about something as subjective as vaping is.


Thanks @Spydro, well I guess I still have a loooooooong way to go in this vaping journey and a lot to learn on the way. I will buy some different types of wire and start playing around to see what suites me best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (16/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @Spydro, well I guess I still have a loooooooong way to go in this vaping journey and a lot to learn on the way. I will buy some different types of wire and start playing around to see what suites me best.



For your perfect vape you will have to find your own niche yourself. And yes it is a never ending learning experience... I'm still learning after 3.5 years. But there is nothing wrong with the suggestions of others who have a longer tenure in vaping so far more experience from doing, failing and winning along the way. Consider the suggestions to guide you, but don't take them as the only answer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/9/16)

I think doing a spaced coil will prevent less gunk up on the coil


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I think doing a spaced coil will prevent less gunk up on the coil


I have tried spaced but seem to be getting the same outcome, I also get less flavour with the spaced coils... there are so many variable when it comes to vaping that it makes my head spin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/9/16)

Idrees said:


> I have tried spaced but seem to be getting the same outcome, I also get less flavour with the spaced coils... there are so many variable when it comes to vaping that it makes my head spin


Perhaps spaced clapton then? mine only gunk up after a week


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/9/16)

Ni80 (nichrome) and kanthal are pretty much the same. The nichrome just has 80% nickel instead of alluminium, and sometimes depending on the standard to which is made other additives besides iron (which *may* account for people experiencing different results from different brands). People sometimes find that one or the other has an offending taste. My biggest issue with kanthal is that its a trademarked brand, and none of these vape wire brands use any trademark devices on their products, I wish someone had the gear and time to analyse the composition of geekvape, ud etc. 

As to your original question, the best wire is the one that creates the shape youre looking for at the resistence youre looking for in the atty you are using. There are alot of variables but this is supposed to be enjoyable, try play around and reduce them to the basics, else as you said your head will spin and it will become less enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Perhaps spaced clapton then? mine only gunk up after a week


I will definitely give that a go, what is the thinnest gauge of clapton you get ? as the Goblin doesn't have a lot of room to play with.


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Ni80 (nichrome) and kanthal are pretty much the same. The nichrome just has 80% nickel instead of alluminium, and sometimes depending on the standard to which is made other additives besides iron (which *may* account for people experiencing different results from different brands). People sometimes find that one or the other has an offending taste. My biggest issue with kanthal is that its a trademarked brand, and none of these vape wire brands use any trademark devices on their products, I wish someone had the gear and time to analyse the composition of geekvape, ud etc.
> 
> As to your original question, the best wire is the one that creates the shape youre looking for at the resistence youre looking for in the atty you are using. There are alot of variables but this is supposed to be enjoyable, try play around and reduce them to the basics, else as you said your head will spin and it will become less enjoyable.


Thanks, I will be playing around a lot more to find my sweet spot as it seems that I have not found that as yet. I will definitely take everyone's advise and see how it plays out, otherwise I will just have to upgrade to newer tanks and play around further.


----------



## Lushen (16/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks for the info @Lushen. I also think the Kanthal I am using from UD is not of the best quality, have a look at my coils which are a week old and I have rewicked them twice this week because of build up on the coils.
> View attachment 67941
> View attachment 67943
> 
> ...



The guys explained the difference between Nichrome and Kanthal.
For me, I see a difference between Nichrome and Nichrome 80.

Btw, I had the same problem with my UD Kanthal. Geekvape kanthal was brilliant.


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Lushen said:


> The guys explained the difference between Nichrome and Kanthal.
> For me, I see a difference between Nichrome and Nichrome 80.
> 
> Btw, I had the same problem with my UD Kanthal. Geekvape kanthal was brilliant.


I will definitely be changing my brand then. Do you prefer the Ni80 over the Nichrome ?


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/9/16)

Ni80 is nichrome, more specifically nichrome 80. You also get Ni60 which is 60% nickel. Nichrome is the name of nickel iron chromium alloy. I would be wary of anything that claims to be nichrome and not state the percentage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Ni80 is nichrome, more specifically nichrome 80. You also get Ni60 which is 60% nickel. Nichrome is the name of nickel irom chromium alloy. I would be wary of anything that claims to be nichrome and not state the percentage.


Thanks, now I understand a bit better


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (16/9/16)

Tank wise I've always Preferred NiChrome. But lately I've been falling in love with Clapton Kanthal and I'm even running a clapton in my Avo22. Though if I'm cornered and can only wick one ... NiChrome 24g is my tippy toppy wire and I'll pick it every time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (16/9/16)

Idrees said:


> I have tried spaced but seem to be getting the same outcome, I also get less flavour with the spaced coils... there are so many variable when it comes to vaping that it makes my head spin



You said you do fruit flavors. The natural sugars in fruit concentrates used for making the liquid will gunk coils same as any sweet vape will be (dessert, bakery, candy, etc). Gunking coils is common with tobacco's as well, especially NET's. How "clean" the ingredients are the liquid is made from is another factor... not all so called eliquids are created equal from the cleanest ingredients available, nor under clean lab conditions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Spydro said:


> You said you do fruit flavors. The natural sugars in fruit concentrates used for making the liquid will gunk coils same as any sweet vape will be (dessert, bakery, candy, etc). Gunking coils is common with tobacco's as well, especially NET's. How "clean" the ingredients are the liquid is made from is another factor... not all so called eliquids are created equal from the cleanest ingredients available, nor under clean lab conditions.


I use fruity flavours 90% of the time, thanks for informing me about the sugar in the flavouring, I always assumed that clear liquids were not going to gunk my coils as fast as the darker coloured liquids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (16/9/16)

Idrees said:


> I use fruity flavours 90% of the time, thanks for informing me about the sugar in the flavouring, I always assumed that clear liquids were not going to gunk my coils as fast as the darker coloured liquids.



Saying that joose color makes a difference is being speculative. What the actual ingredients used to make the joose is the main culprit, but also the build and to some degree your vaping style.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (16/9/16)

I enjoy SS 316 24 Ga. Generally 24 Ga is a nice thickness to work with. I tried Kanthal A1 28 Ga. It is so springy and difficult to work with. So I am going to try Kanthal 24. Can't wait to try Nichrome 80 -- 24 Ga on my next purchase. Seems a very popular choice. I am also using SS 316 26+30 Clapton. Ramp up time is a bit too long for me and it takes a good bit of pinching, strumming and tweaking when test burning before wicking. Also prone to hot spots.

Can't wait to try the "Demon Killer 8" in prebuilt Box Kit. 6 coils of 8 different coils, total:48 coils -- all Kanthal, from Sir Vape. Can anyone who may have tried this tell me what ID it is?

I get no weird taste from Kanthal.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/9/16)

I'm actually going through the same thing right now - I vape mostly dessert flavours. If you use any heavy wire starting from a Fused Clapton going up - within 48 hours, your coil gets gunked up. It actually starts tasting bad after about 36 hours. So I literally dont go heavier than a normal single core clapton for dessert flavours - this way I only rewick every 5 days. I find this on my own DIY liquids, and with some of the award winning local E juices (dessert) also. The sweeter the flavour, or the darker the juice - are generally what I find,l is more likely to gunk up a coil. So yeah - there is no best wire, it depends what juice you vape, what notes in your juice, you want your wire to enhance - and also what works best for your taste-buds. Its actually a loaded question - F%^& this sh!t. I need a beer, its Friday!


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Waine said:


> I enjoy SS 316 24 Ga. Generally 24 Ga is a nice thickness to work with. I tried Kanthal A1 28 Ga. It is so springy and difficult to work with. So I am going to try Kanthal 24. Can't wait to try Nichrome 80 -- 24 Ga on my next purchase. Seems a very popular choice. I am also using SS 316 26+30 Clapton. Ramp up time is a bit too long for me and it takes a good bit of pinching, strumming and tweaking when test burning before wicking. Also prone to hot spots.
> 
> Can't wait to try the "Demon Killer 8" in prebuilt Box Kit. 6 coils of 8 different coils, total:48 coils -- all Kanthal, from Sir Vape. Can anyone who may have tried this tell me what ID it is?
> 
> I get no weird taste from Kanthal.


I have only ever coiled with 26ga Kanthal, I have tried clapton once and that was in my subtank mini. I could try 24g Ni80 but I don't know if it will work on the goblin mini, and i might go too low in ohms with 24g.



Chukin'Vape said:


> I'm actually going through the same thing right now - I vape mostly dessert flavours. If you use any heavy wire starting from a Fused Clapton going up - within 48 hours, your coil gets gunked up. It actually starts tasting bad after about 36 hours. So I literally dont go heavier than a normal single core clapton for dessert flavours - this way I only rewick every 5 days. I find this on my own DIY liquids, and with some of the award winning local E juices (dessert) also. The sweeter the flavour, or the darker the juice - are generally what I find,l is more likely to gunk up a coil. So yeah - there is no best wire, it depends what juice you vape, what notes in your juice, you want your wire to enhance - and also what works best for your taste-buds. Its actually a loaded question - F%^& this sh!t. I need a beer, its Friday!



Thanks, I am happy that I am not alone , Well I guess, like you, I will keep trying different things until I now what type of builds need to go in which tanks and with which juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (20/9/16)

I took my 28 Ga Kanthal that I said I don't like and made some double and triple twisted coils. Magic! 

I also made a "hybrid" coil, 28 Ga Kanthal wrapped around a 24 Ga Stainless steel wire. Works great.

Now I am into making different types of coils with my drill and swivels. Such fun, and a new dimension to this awesome hobby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LynkedZA (22/1/17)

I found that certain juices does gunk my coils up certain dont. Coils last me ages i just dry burn then. I use kanthal clapton at 60 to 100 w on my daily vape. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## xRuan (22/1/17)

Got my 24g Nichrome 80 wire today and damn... I'm impressed! First time using Nichrome, very good ramp up speed, almost instantly. Flavor is on point as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LynkedZA (22/1/17)

xRuan said:


> Got my 24g Nichrome 80 wire today and damn... I'm impressed! First time using Nichrome, very good ramp up speed, almost instantly. Flavor is on point as well.


I will try that as well 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

xRuan said:


> Got my 24g Nichrome 80 wire today and damn... I'm impressed! First time using Nichrome, very good ramp up speed, almost instantly. Flavor is on point as well.



Great to hear @xRuan
The ramp up of NI80 is definitely faster!
Where did you get it from today? And what brand of wire did you get?


----------



## Waine (22/1/17)

I have settled on Kanthal 20 and 22 exclusively as my wire if choice. So chunky and versatile. Going to try Nichrome 22 on my next purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (23/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> I found that certain juices does gunk my coils up certain dont. Coils last me ages i just dry burn then. I use kanthal clapton at 60 to 100 w on my daily vape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I hear what you're saying, I was strictly a 50/50% vaper until recently when I fell in love with an 80/20% concoction and I learned quickly the term coil killer.Like you I now rinse and dry burn with an occasional touch up with a toothbrush to get them almost good as new.


----------



## xRuan (23/1/17)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @xRuan
> The ramp up of NI80 is definitely faster!
> Where did you get it from today? And what brand of wire did you get?



@Silver The Vape Industry. Open on Sundays until 3pm! So convenient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (23/1/17)

I have all types and my favourite is Nichrome 80, but it all depends, when I want higher ohm I love the different kanthals as well and I find the ss brings out a slightly different taste to the nichrome


----------



## Gadgetboy (23/1/17)

I find that the Kanthal has a bitter metalic taste. I prefer to use Stainless.
I dont know if i have been building the coils incorrectly though - 28g kanthal A1 5 wraps compressed 2.5mm id, and twisted.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine (23/1/17)

It's funny, I don't taste any noticeable difference between SS, Kanthal or Nichrome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (24/1/17)

Ive been playing around with 24ga nichrome and the ramp up time is excellent however for some reason I get excessive popping/spluttering when using it. I bought it more especially for my wife's RTA (OBS Engine Mini) as she tends to tootle puff so I thought the quick ramp up would be beneficial. I've tried both single and dual coil setups with the same results.


----------



## Coldcat (10/2/17)

Some advice needed. 

Thinking of getting a alien wire to build with (more like wrap) eyeing out Demon Killer Alien Wire & Wick. But images I'm finding are not too clear and read a comment that they more like claptons than actual alien wire. Anyone used this wire before? is it good? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Crittilian23 (10/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Some advice needed.
> 
> Thinking of getting a alien wire to build with (more like wrap) eyeing out Demon Killer Alien Wire & Wick. But images I'm finding are not too clear and read a comment that they more like claptons than actual alien wire. Anyone used this wire before? is it good? Any other suggestions?



Got some today. And so far I'm really happy with it. will update once i put some of my other juice in my tank. (accidentally put menthol in it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (10/2/17)

Crittilian23 said:


> Got some today. And so far I'm really happy with it


that's good enough for me. thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/17)

Was just wondering if anyone has tried SS316 24G
I can't seem to find it at any of the online retailers


----------



## RichJB (2/5/17)

Vape Hyper has in 24g. It's 316L, I don't know if that makes a difference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LynkedZA (2/5/17)

316L is a better wire compared to 316 apparently

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (2/5/17)

The difference is super negligable. 316L is basically more resilient to corrosion (especially when welding), so its unlikely to affect us applying in a vaping world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LynkedZA (2/5/17)

Cespian said:


> The difference is super negligable. 316L is basically more resilient to corrosion (especially when welding), so its unlikely to affect us applying in a vaping world.


I have only found 316l to be easy to get so i just buy 316L

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (2/5/17)

I got a roll of this- It's amazing, just not the standard for small decks/ - 26gauge and up is for RTA's 

Claptons of SS is also the best = but it's rare.



SAVaper said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has tried SS316 24G
> I can't seem to find it at any of the online retailers


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (2/5/17)

Apparently in what way? 


LynkedZA said:


> 316L is a better wire compared to 316 apparently
> 
> Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (2/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has tried SS316 24G
> I can't seem to find it at any of the online retailers


Also, it was purchased from Foggaz, vape lounge - after my GF let them know what tank she was buying it for.. they still sold it to her, and no matter what build the Zephyrus V2 would not accept 24 gauge. Too thick for RTA's -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (2/5/17)

You have some hotspots - try spacing out the coils/ as much as possible. You didn't say how many repetitions, what wattage you vape on , or the ohms produced from your build.


TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Ive been playing around with 24ga nichrome and the ramp up time is excellent however for some reason I get excessive popping/spluttering when using it. I bought it more especially for my wife's RTA (OBS Engine Mini) as she tends to tootle puff so I thought the quick ramp up would be beneficial. I've tried both single and dual coil setups with the same results.


----------



## LynkedZA (2/5/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Apparently in what way?


Purer stainless. 316L is also called 316 elite

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (2/5/17)

Coldcat said:


> Some advice needed.
> 
> Thinking of getting a alien wire to build with (more like wrap) eyeing out Demon Killer Alien Wire & Wick. But images I'm finding are not too clear and read a comment that they more like claptons than actual alien wire. Anyone used this wire before? is it good? Any other suggestions?



The "Alien" wire by Demon Killer isn't really an "Alien" wire. From what I've seen proper Alien Wire is a three stranded core with a thin wire claptoned around it. The "Alien" wire by Demon Killer has a flat ribbon wire core instead of the three strands. I have some and it's great wire; though I've stopped using it since I've been doing my own coil builds from scratch with a drill

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (2/5/17)

LynkedZA said:


> I have only found 316l to be easy to get so i just buy 316L
> 
> Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


As stated before, the difference between 316 and 316L is not noticeable in our application of it. 24AWG is available as I have noticed it often though I use 26AWG. If you want to go Clapton, rather go for a SS wire wrapped in Kanthal. Allows you to make a compressed coil as the Kanthal can be compressed once the insulating layer has formed while pulsing it. Something SS does not do so you end up with a potential for spitting on a spaced coil. I run SS & K Claptons on TC 316 L settings with no problems.

Also as stated, thick wires do pose a problem on small build decks. Trying to fit them to a Subtank RBA is not advisable. The latest generation RTA's are however designed with the ability to insert some pretty elaborate and exotic builds, so even plain 20AWG (even 18) can be used with space to spare. Been running dual 24G SS claptoned with 32G SS in most of my RTA's without issues. (Fitting them no issues, ramp up and battery life are a different issue.)

Loooong story short, SS316 and SS316L are basically the same thing from our perspective and if you are not running a very small build deck, the sky is the limit in terms a gauge to use ITO single round wire use.

Good luck and post pictures of what you come up with!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Vape Hyper has in 24g. It's 316L, I don't know if that makes a difference.



Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Coldcat (2/5/17)

Mr. B said:


> The "Alien" wire by Demon Killer isn't really an "Alien" wire. From what I've seen proper Alien Wire is a three stranded core with a thin wire claptoned around it. The "Alien" wire by Demon Killer has a flat ribbon wire core instead of the three strands. I have some and it's great wire; though I've stopped using it since I've been doing my own coil builds from scratch with a drill


I have realized this yes. Next wire I want to get is that flat wire. Though I'm not sure what one to get.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LynkedZA (3/5/17)

As far as i know all the aliens you buy has a flat wire as the core

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (3/5/17)

The alien part is how the clapton looks.
Basically it's a clapton removed from the original core and wrapped again with a S looking pattern be it flat wire or 2 or 3 cores. 
E.g.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

Demon Killer's first attempt at "alien" wire has a flat ribbon wrapped in a round wire...

Their *Alien v2* is much better...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (3/5/17)

I still maintain that 316L SS is the best wire to vape on.
My dual 28ga's wrapped with a 34ga has great flavor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

KZOR said:


> I still maintain that 316L SS is the best wire to vape on.
> My dual 28ga's wrapped with a 34ga has great flavor.


Hi @KZOR , do you use SS to wrap with as well or Kanthal?

Regards


----------



## KZOR (3/5/17)

Raindance said:


> do you use SS to wrap with as well or Kanthal?


All SS m8.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (4/5/17)

LynkedZA said:


> I have only found 316l to be easy to get so i just buy 316L
> 
> Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


I have been wondering what if any difference it makes when making profiles on mods?


----------



## kev mac (4/5/17)

KZOR said:


> I still maintain that 316L SS is the best wire to vape on.
> My dual 28ga's wrapped with a 34ga has great flavor.


@KZOR , I have been using s.s. almost exclusively of late and all of my builds are of the Clapton,Alien type.What's your take on life time compared to Kanthal?


----------



## RichJB (4/5/17)

Not that it matters much but 316L has slightly lower resistance than 316. Wire Wizard notes that 316 has resistance of 15.1 Ω/m, 316L is 14.69 Ω/m.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

